# 1967 Schwinn Violet Varsity Tourist



## kostnerave (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
 Here are some pictures of my latest acquisition, or should I say reacquisition. Thank you to bikepaulie for selling her back to me! It's a 1967 Schwinn Varsity Tourist with some unusual features. The most obvious, Violet wasn't a color option for '67 on the Varsity Tourist. The frame is stamped July of 1966, even though the bosses for stem shifter cable routing are present, as well as an oval headbadge, both features introduced in '67. The forks are stamped November of '66 and have the "old" style steerer tube size, "old" style stem and squared off crown nut. The crank is dated February of '66, but the Sprint chainrings have the first year guard, another feature introduced in '67. I'm guessing it was one of the last Varsity Tourists to be painted Violet, as well as being one of the first to have stem shifters, a chainguard and color matched grips and seat. Whatever the case, I'm happy to have it back. It will fit nicely, right between my '65 Coppertone  Varsity Tourist and '69 Campus Green varsity Tourist. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures. Thank you.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 10, 2021)

WOW!  I can see why you would want it back.  It is beautiful!  Spotless!  About as good as a Varsity can be especially with the color!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2021)

Super nice piece regardless of it's genetic mutations!  😜


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 11, 2021)

Amazing condition!
Congrats on getting it back.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you for the nice comments, it's been a hard bike for me to find. Violet must not have been very popular. Back in the day, I would have probably gone for Coppertone, myself.


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 11, 2021)

_Amazing!!_


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2021)

Outstanding!
Agreed, violet was probably not the color you would choose back in the day, but it is quite spectacular in hindsight.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 12, 2021)

VERY NICE. I don't know which is my favorite color of those two.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 13, 2021)

The first 10 speed that I ever rode was a friend's '64-'65 Violet Varsity(sport version).
The color seemed quite exotic for that time.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 6, 2021)

Beautiful bike. Tim


----------

